# A Great Bugout Location!



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Located in the MO Ozarks, about 75 mi E. of Springfield. Twelve mi from the nearest small town. Rectangular parcel, can be 30 - 40 acres. Lots of timber and a couple of clearings. Buildable and remote-ish. Bounded by dirt road and a creek bed on the East, and timber to the West and South. Some fencing in place. Wet weather creek. Elec nearby. Local water table is good. Can be 30 - 40 acres. Price contingent on amount of acreage wanted. Deer and turkey abound.

Please PM if interested.

NeHi


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

Photos and a range of price (30-40 acres) might make the post more appealing.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

nehimama said:


> Located in the MO Ozarks, about 75 mi E. of Springfield. Rectangular parcel, can survey off 30 acres. Lots of wooded acreage, about 3/4 of the total area. Deer and turkey in abundance. There are a couple of sunny, buildable clearings. Whole area is remote-ish, 12 miles from the nearest small town. Bounded by dirt road and a creek bed on the East, and woods and hills to the West and South. Some fencing in place. Wet weather creek. Elec nearby. Local water table is good.
> 
> Price is $75,000.00. Owner financing not available. Photos to be posted soon.
> 
> ...


Edited to provide more information. Thank you.


----------

